
UV Labs $100 Million Fund to Build New Online Learning Products - EzGraphs
http://gigaom.com/2012/12/17/university-ventures-launches-uv-labs-to-bring-data-driven-services-to-higher-ed/
======
netcan
_"UV Labs will partner with universities and other higher education providers
to build products addressing a range of issues, from accessibility to
affordability to accountability."_

From that description it doesn't sound like a startup at all. More like a
consulting company. Maybe it will be helpful in introducing the startups they
are funding into universities and making it happen.

